# HI..



## VCTMike (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess since I've been on here for a few months now it's time to introduce myself.
I'm Michael and I am on the board of a local community theatre (Valatie Community Theatre) and presently an officer also. My unofficial position is Technical Director, only because I have the most experience with working with the equipment and shows and know the culture.

We have been rennovating a local movie theater built in 1927 into our present 200+ seat venue. The latest accomplishment was the addition to the building to house new bathrooms. You haven't lived until you've put on 5+ seasons using only rented toilets. The public is very grateful for this latest upgrade. My dreams are now moving forward with the next phase, rebuilding the mezzanine and a new tech booth. We upgraded the power about 3 1/2 years ago to 400A-3 phase so we have a substantial start on modernizing the facility. Prior to that it was a 60A or 100A fuse panel for the whole building. New HVAC went in 2 years ago, although some of the ductwork is still pending finalization. This past winter we installed new insulation in the attic over the theatre main area which improved the heat quite nicely.

Farther down the road is the real dream - adding on a 2 story addition to house dressing rooms, prop storage, costume storage, a 20x16 small performance/general use space and the scene shop which will connect to SR with a large roll up door. In addition we intend to add a loading dock on a street behind the stage which has been closed by the village. The bands that we get in here will appreciate that. We had a group come in two years ago to do a recording session with a Hammond organ and two Leslie's that took a small army to get them into the stage through a small doorway on the back of the stage.

Me personally, I have no formal training in theatre. I'm a Computer and Systems Engineer (Masters level) and have worked on some amazing technology including star wars type stuff and quite a few classifed programs with the Army, Navy and Air Force spanning about 18 years. I've also owned three businesses over the last 16 years. My engineering background has made it easy for me to grasp the concepts.

I got involved as a parent volunteer from my daughter's involvement in a local youth program and the high school. I'm so proud of what she has done. She has inspired me and now I'm hooked. She now is graduating and moving on to college to study a dual major of Theater and International Studies. I will continue to assist the high school as I find it a rewarding experience and a great way to transition from the work force to 'retirement'.

I've been designing sets and building them for 7 years now for various production groups, mainly the local high school which consistently gets rave reviews due to the hard work of the director who puts a lot of effort into educating the students in theatrical production. I've also built quite a few special effects and fly pieces and props. I've learned a lot from ControlBooth posters and I would like to publicly thank you all.

In addition I've done set design and construction for other local production groups that use venues scattered around the county. I also do lighting design and operation and occasionally sound when needed by those groups.

Hi to all!

Michael.


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the board. It certainly sounds like the bug has bitten you.


----------

